# In My Spare Time



## jar546 (Sep 4, 2014)

Off Topic

Watching in HD on a full screen with the speakers turned up works best.

*Warning:  If you are offended by a woman in a bikini, do not play this video

My feeble attempt at a video from a recent photoshoot.

Model: Taylor B

Videographer/Photographer:  Jeff Remas

Video Editing:  Andrew Coury & Jeff Remas

Music:  Tony DiMito

Bass Guitar:  Jeff Remas

[video=youtube;g7kRJ9r9f8M]


----------



## fatboy (Sep 4, 2014)

Works for me, thought it was an ad for the boat!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 5, 2014)

I wanna be a rubber duck.

Brent


----------



## fireguy (Sep 5, 2014)

There is not enough evidence to decide if I am offended.  Please post more evidence, so I can make an informed decision.  When enough evidence is posted, I will let you know of my decision.


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2014)

fireguy said:
			
		

> There is not enough evidence to decide if I am offended.  Please post more evidence, so I can make an informed decision.  When enough evidence is posted, I will let you know of my decision.


This is not a code violation question


----------



## steveray (Sep 5, 2014)

I am afraid to watch it at work in case the man is watching.......


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I am afraid to watch it at work in case the man is watching.......


I can't watch it at home in case the woman is watching.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I can't watch it at home in case the woman is watching.


That was good for a LOL..........


----------

